# New Sponsor



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hey did you all see the new sponsor in the equipment forum?
Big tray, Pretty cool site..check it out
cc


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

It's so tempting to go there, all those pans and moulds looking for a home.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Shorted out my keyboard drooling!!!! Thanks for adding them.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Thanks for bringing this up Cape, it is so important for all of us to visit our sponsors at least once a day, and even more importantly to buy something if that is possible. Also, be sure to look around the site, just clicking on the link isn't enough, you actually have to spend some time at the site. Most sponsors track how much time our visitors spend at their site and this makes all the difference as to whether they will continue to support ChefTalk.

Thanks everyone!

------------------
Thanks,

Nicko
ChefTalk Cafe Administrator
[email protected]
www.cheftalk.com "A food lover's link to professional chefs!"


----------

